
Show HN: Darebux: earn money doing dares [beta] - darebux
	Darebux is an app that allows you to earn money by doing dares. Darebux is based on the idea where a friend dares you to do something in exchange for a sum of money. For example, I dare you to eat a spoon of wasabi for $20. Once a dare has been created, click Accept, record a video clip of yourself completing the dare. The person who created the dare will verify the video. Once the video has been verified funds will be transferred into your account. Darebux is a new and upcoming social media and fundraising platform. Our aim is to be the number 1 platform that allow users to earn money just simply by doing dares and, allow users to fund raise for social and charitable causes. Darebux allows to you unleash your wicked creativity and inner daredevil. Of course, we encourage everyone to be safe and not engage in any activities that will cause harm to yourself or others. At Darebux we say “Dare the impossible”. Anyone can earn money on Darebux. It doesn&#x27;t matter how you look, you don’t have to be an expert on anything, if you can do the dare you will get paid. darebux.com<p>Beta testing now for android. Earn bitcoins &amp; egift card doing dares.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=darebux.ls.co.darebux" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=darebux.ls.co....</a>
======
gitgud
This app is the exact plot of the distopian sci-fi movie [1] Nerve. The
effects of such a system are explored pretty well there...

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerve_(2016_film)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerve_\(2016_film\))

------
Fragoel2
I like the app but I can't help but think that teenagers already do a lot of
stupid things these days, do we really need to encourage them more?

------
bmilleare
Money laundering will likely be the main use case of this app.

~~~
darebux
how can you launder money, you only receive in app credits for dares you
complete and withdraw them as egift cards or bitcoin

~~~
travisjungroth
Dirty money across many accounts -> given to account "performing" the dare ->
withdrawn as bitcoin -> sold on exchange.

I like the idea, but based on some of the things you're doing (holding funds,
taking credit cards and giving out bitcoins) and your response above you are
stepping into a world of regulation and fraud that you are completely
unprepared for. I seriously suggest you contact a lawyer before you commit a
felony.

------
DarkWiiPlayer
The idea sounds interesting, but is there only an android app? This seems to
me like a typical use-case for a web-app :|

~~~
darebux
We are finalizing the iOS app, fixing bugs releasing soon. Users are shifting
towards mobile apps now a days.

~~~
jeanlucas
Just a feedback: webapp could work, even on mobile. People can try before
committing to download

